# Bench Equip Einkaufsliste (Lötkolben,Potis etc.)



## Tw34k3r (27. Oktober 2013)

*Bench Equip Einkaufsliste (Lötkolben,Potis etc.)*

Moin,

brauche mal etwas hilfe 
Ich brauche Lötkolben, Potis für Vcore/mem/drop Mods, dünnes kabel, und ???

Habe jetzt folgendes gefunden:

Den Lötkolben benutzt ja auch Der8auer und hat hier auch ein Löt Guide, Danke dafür 
Lötkolben Ersa Ptc70 versandkostenfrei | voelkner - direkt günstiger

Bei den Potis bin ich mir unsicher da ich nicht weiss welche ich kaufen soll z.b 0.25w, 0.5w, 1w und welche 1k 20k 50k 100k ?
Die meine Grafikkarten Vcore mods brauchen meistens 20k aber muss ich unbedingt 20k nehmen ? Gibts da welche die man immer wieder mal braucht und ich also gleich mehr davon nehmen sollte ?
Brauch jetzt erstmal von allen Potis ein paar damit ich für alle Mods bereit bin 
Die 3 verschiedenen hab ich mir rausgesucht.
Trimmer Cmt 9mm 20k 10% 0.5w 3296w, WELTRON | voelkner - direkt günstiger
Cermet Trimmer Pv 36 Z 100k 10%, MURATA | voelkner - direkt günstiger
Cermet Trimmer Pv 36 Z 50k0 10%, MURATA | voelkner - direkt günstiger

So dann brauch ich noch dünnes Kabel und auch etwas zum reinstecken für die Multimeter Messpunkte, da hab ich noch nichts passendes gefunden.
Mal schauen ob wir das hinbekommen und ich das ganze heute noch bestellen kann 

mfg
Tw34k3r


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bench Equip Einkaufsliste (Lötkolben,Potis etc.)*

Kauf dir die Trimmer bei Reichelt.de

Präzisionstrimmer bei reichelt elektronik

Präzisionstrimmer stehend

Für GPU mods solltst du immer haben:

1k, 5k, 10k, 20k, 50k, 200k, 500k
Damit kann man eigentlich alles abdecken.

Hier findest du auch eine Menge:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...093-shop-archiv-overclocking-ausruestung.html


----------

